# Flying Merkel headbadge



## JO BO (Nov 7, 2020)

Pretty nice badge on EBay ....any thoughts on value?  Jo Bo


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Got a link to the auction?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=333781546573


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2020)

The last one of these in the wild I think did about $1600. This one looks good except for the area where I should see the remnants of the 'bottle cap'. @hoofhearted what you think? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> The last one of these in the wild I think did about $1600. This one looks good except for the area where I should see the remnants of the 'bottle cap'. @hoofhearted what you think? V/r Shawn



I'm confused about how that orange paint could be over the edge of what should be the mashed bottlecap edge.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2020)

It also looks like it's lead that was painted brass and then aged. Rubbed spots at the top bottom and in the E, all look like lead.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Yea this looks a little hinky. It could be legit but some things just don’t add up for me. Besides I already have one! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 8, 2020)

*I'm with @catfish re: lead ... possibly brass plated.

Top Image ... 
NOS Badge ... missing bottle-cap.  No longer mine.
Now residing in Buffalo, NY.

Bottom Image ... 
The ebay specimen in question.  Extra horsepower installed.*

p.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 24, 2020)

So whoever got it, I'm interested in the extent of the damage to it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

I believe consensus was its a fake. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 29, 2020)

It finally sold for $196.  steveg from Bay City, MI was the seller.


----------

